# Xanax Conundrum



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here, but I've had IBS since I was a little girl (I'm now 27). I was on Xanax for about 2 years or so. I was prescribed it for sleeping and anxiety and I found it did help out controlling my diarrhea symptoms somewhat.I recently moved back to my hometown, and there is quite a drug problem around here. Especially with painkilleres and Xanax. When I went to a new doctor, whom is in the same office as my mom's, I told him I was on Xanax for anxiety and sleeping. He says he has a policy not to prescribe it because it's so highly addictive. HE put me on Restoril 30 mg for sleep, and Librax. I haven't started the Librax yet, but I was wondering is this going to help the anxiety at all since it is a benzodiazepine? I guess what I'm trying to say is that the Xanax worked for me, but I can't exactly go Doctor shopping to find a doctor that will prescribe it, since that will basically make me look like a druggie...>Any sugggestions?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there any way you can contact the doctor who DID prescribe it for you and get him to send a request that you have health problems and don't need the side effects of a new drug when there is one that has worked for you well in the past and could your new doc prescribe the xanex for you? I have a pretty good doctor. Either that or request your records be transferred to your new doctor then go and see him again and explain that the xanex worked for you. Good luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Xanax is a benzodiazepine too, so I am confused as to why you think another drug in the same class won't work.Librax also has an antispasmodic in it which is why it is used for IBS rather than just anxiety, but it should also help take the edge off of that.If it doesn't help enough you could try Buspar which is non-addicting and for some people it does help with IBS symptoms (I took it just for IBS reasons and it worked well for me).ETA: link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzodiazepine both Xanax and Librium are listed (and I think Librax has Librium in it) http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/librax.htm is info on librax.K.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

> quote:Xanax is a benzodiazepine too, so I am confused as to why you think another drug in the same class won't work.


It's not that I think that it wont work. I realize that Xanax is a benzo, however restoril is not as powerful and I do find that although it works sometimes, I still have trouble sleeping and also have trouble with anxiety during the day. I just was wondering if other's had suggestions and if Librax is going to help with some anxiety symptons, being that it contains a benzo


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All of the benzo meds as far as I know work as anti-anxiety drugs.K.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

I feel like with the Restoril that although it sometimes relaxes me to sleep, that it doesn't have the effect during the day. Do you have any suggestions what might be comparable?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I am a bit confused. Did they tell you that you could take it during the day for anxiety?The on-line info for it only seems to be about the sleep promotion (but maybe only what it was tested for to get approval) http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/temaz_ids.htmK.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd probably use the Librax during the day http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/chlordia_ids.htm has short term anti anxiety effects.I thought most drugs in this class do both sleep and anti-anxiety sorts of things, but it may be some are more effective at one rather than the other.Librax also has an antispasmodic in it that may help with the IBS symptoms during the day and works really well for some people for that.K.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

No, I only take the Restoril to sleep at night. I'm going to try the librax and see how things go with that


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

If you took Xanax for 2 years, personally I doubt very seriously Librax is going to have any effect on your anxiety... It has such a small amount of Librium(the bnz), in it... compare it with Xanax, and you'll probably find it won't touch the anxiety at all. That's not to say it won't for sure, I just had a similar experience.. being on Xanax for awhile, and then trying Librax. It didn't touch my anxiety, and didn't help my IBS issues at all. I hope you find success with it though. You might find that if the medicine helps your IBS, then the anxiety might be lessened, more of a placebo effect on the anxiety.I understand what you mean about just going to a doctor a requesting a med such as Xanax. Although, the best treatment I'm receiving right now seems to be from a psychiatrist, as opposed to a gastro specialist. The reason, Xanax has been the one medicine that's helped me the most, yet my GP and GI didn't feel comfortable prescribing it... My psychiatrist has no problem with me taking this medicine, and I am on .5mg 3X a day, Remeron15mg at night, and then Ambien 5mg or Lunesta3mg to help with sleep when I'm having troubles either due to anxiety or IBS. I rarely take them, actually have a months worth of free samples to Lunesta and haven't even tried it yet. I just think that sometimes, psychiatric medicines, after all, thats what most GI specialists use with IBS (SSRI antidepressants, Tricyclic Antidepressants, SSNRI antidepressants) you might be better suited taking your concerns up with a psychiatrist. I understand the social stigma associated with "theraphy"... so understand if you don't feel like going that route, I just thought I'd share my story, so you see that it would probably be easier getting anxiety treatment that way.... I find that most people on other boards (anxiety related) have had similar experiences.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If it were me I'd contact your old Dr and have him/her contact your new Dr with your medication records. Or maybe your pharmacy could fax the records (they cant legally give you a copy)of your history of taking xanax. Then any new Dr you see shouldn't have a problem continuing your prescriptions. In my expereince its hard to find the right drug or combo of drugs that helps IBS. IMO you really need to stick with what works and any Dr you see should continue your medication.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

I used to see a psychiatrist when I was having issues with depression and anxiety. I also had to be in a psych ward for 3 days when I had a medication reaction with Percocet and Xanax and was in a manic state for 2 days. I have no problems with stigma, as I would rather take care of myself than think of what people think about me. But psychiatrists would be more apt to prescribe something like Xanax versus my regular doc


----------



## 15242 (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe all benzos are as potent as each other at proper equivalent doses not, mg for mg. 25mg librium is 10mg of valium 10mg val, 0.5 of xanax.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say I have been put on about 30 different meds for depression (& their side effects) & Xanax is the ONLY one that helps me!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmmm....I used to take Librax when I was around 17 a psychiatrist gave it to me, it really helped my IBS.I have since tried to get it from my GI and GP and they both told me absolutely not because they are habit forming. I wonder why your doc is willing to give you that when Xanex does the same thing.I take Lexapro and Wellbutrin, my IBS is pretty much under control I do have bad days but nearly as many as before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not worse being dependant on a drug than it is being sick all the time. That's why I still take xanax. Just my opinion.


----------

